# Minidlna doesn't work after updating world.



## slavka (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a very strange problem. When I install FreeBSD 10, I install minidlna server and it works fine. But when I update my system source via svn and build and install fresh world and kernel (generic kernel, I've just changed IDENT-string), minidlna does not work - clients can't see it, but I see minidlnad in my process list and sockstat tells me, that minidlna listens to some ports and seems like it ready to accept connections:


```
root@home-gateway:/usr/BSD/scripts # sockstat -4 | grep dlna
dlna     minidlnad  1743  5  udp4   *:1900                *:*
dlna     minidlnad  1743  6  tcp4   *:8200                *:*
dlna     minidlnad  1743  7  udp4   192.168.2.1:41720     *:*
dlna     minidlnad  1743  9  udp4   192.168.2.1:21168     *:*
```

Dlna logs seems fine. And this problem appears when I install world (after kernel install dlna still works). When I tested it, I disabled any firewalls (second time, when I reinstalled system, I didn't compile any firewall support in my kernel). Tcpdump see incoming traffic to dlna ports, but I don't sees any response. Oh.. Mediatomb (I try different servers) have same behavior, after world install.

Can anybody help me?


----------

